# FIN scan ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Can someone tell me what this means ! My firewall keeps sending popup messages that it has detected an FIN scan ? , thanks , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

What firewall? Windows firewall? Zone Alarm? A FIN scan is basically a port scan; a method hackers use to try and get control of your computer. I'd be willing to take that hacker down if you PM me the output of the firewall log, assuming that it lists the hacker's IP address.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Mechanic Intern said:


> What firewall? Windows firewall? Zone Alarm? A FIN scan is basically a port scan; a method hackers use to try and get control of your computer. I'd be willing to take that hacker down if you PM me the output of the firewall log, assuming that it lists the hacker's IP address.



...............Well , my firewall is Webroot internet security essentials ! I get these notices from time to time ! , fordy


----------

